# Back Seat Seams/Warrenty Question



## freeze916 (May 3, 2010)

I have an '06 BOM M6. I bought it from a dealer about 2 months ago, and the seams at the top of the back seats are now just starting to separate. Only one is torn, but the others are close. I purchased the extended 3 year warranty from the dealer,anyone know if this is something they would cover? Anyone had it fixed under a warranty when they bought the car used? I did search around for other topics relating to this, but found varied info. Any input or suggestions as to how to approach the dealer about covering the repairs would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Extended warranties typically do not cover cosmetic items. The GMPP does NOT cover this. Resign yourself to the fact if you want it fixed you will have to anti up. UNLESS that car came with a 90 day warranty from the dealer and you purchased the extended one on top of that and that dealer warranty will cover you....... Even so, the dealer will find a way to weasel out of it.


----------



## freeze916 (May 3, 2010)

Well, that is just delightful. Thanks for the info. I am not sure if it was a 60 day or a 90 day, I'll have to investigate some fine print in the AM. Even if it is under the warranty still, I have a feeling they will try to weasel out of paying for anything. They really lost money on the sale in the first place, I ended up taking it back for several big money item right away that were bad. Needed O2 sensors, a MAF sensor and brakes, all which they took care of free of charge about two days after I bought it. They aren't going to be thrilled seeing me pull back in the lot again.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I had my rear seat covers replaced under factory warranty.You shouldn't care one bit if they won't be thrilled to see you again,if it is a warranty item then GM will be paying for the cover(s) and their labor to install them.

Good luck!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

OEM Factory warranty will cover it that's it. 

Your dealer has the ability to fix you up if its out of the OEM warranty. Your car is maybe what 1 year out, mileage over 36K?

It's called a goodwill gesture. Depending on the rapport you have with them and they know you and history of the car they can take care of this. They are NOT obligated to but they can get clearance from GM.


----------



## hitman444 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hmmmm Mine Is Separating Also!!!!!! Thanks For The Info!


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

My dealership told me they were gonna "good will" fix my door lock that was bad and after it was all said and done, I owed them about 150 bucks, they couldn't get the "clearance" Judge was talking about, or they straight up lied to me to begin with. They had to fix some big ticket items on my '06 as well, which I bought new, and they remember me well and remember the ass they lost (front struts blew out got a rental car for almost 3 weeks on GM while they waited for the replacement struts to come in, key fob went bad, passenger window quit working). 

When I told them about my rear seats (which are both gaping wide at the seams on both sides of the headrests) they said it would be well over a grand to get it fixed. Have to take the seats out and throw the old leather skin away and put new on because the original leather was hard as a catchers mit at the top from the ungodly heat of the coastal Alabama sun and shrunk to the point that the seats would actually have had to be trimmed down from the inside to get the old leather to come together for sewing. 

I've got the blue leather interior and they said it could take 3 months or longer waiting for the special colors (blue, red, and purple). I took it to windshield/upholstery shop and they were gonna charge me 250 to redo the tops in vinyl. You wouldn't have been able to tell the difference from the leather. Vinyl will not shrink from the sun. The guy told me if I replaced it with new leather, that it very well could happen again. Problem is, it's a messed up special blend of a bunch of different blues and the upholstery guy couldn't match it. It either would've been way too dark or way to light. I'm thinking about getting the windows tinted and will just do the back window limo tint so I don't have to look at it. Granted I can still see it every time I turn around to back out of the driveway, but I can't spend over a grand on stupid leather stitches right now (if ever).


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

My dealer sent me to a local upholstery shop for an estimate. I was told the leather was $hit and dried out, restitching would have destroyed it. The guy got out a GM leather book and while I was with him he matched the leather. 

Estimate: 800. 

Took the estimate to my dealer, they contacted GM. To replace the seat covers 1800. GM told them they would honor the goodwill gesture up to 1K. 
It was my option go with the 800 and get perhaps slightly different but close enough for 800 or pay the 800 OFP. NO BRAINER there. The covers are closely matched the only difference is the pebble grain on the sides are not quite as defined as OEM. They are fine. My dealer was going to replace that at their cost if GM would not have agreed to. The dealer has the ability to do things, it all depends if they really want to or not.


----------



## freeze916 (May 3, 2010)

Took the car in today for the seats and some other issues. Short story is they aren't fixing it.

Long story is they attempted to but it looked like garbage. They said they had an leather guy there doing another job, and if I left the car a few hours, he would look at it. I took a loaner, went to lunch and ran a few errands. I went back and the service rep told me it was done, but she hadn't gone out to look at it yet. I went and looked.......Good God. He basically covered the seams with what looked like 3/4 inch electrical tape. It looked awful, and one was already peeling up from siting in the sun. I went back in and asked if that was there solution, or maybe just there to prevent it from splitting further until he fixed it. She said it was all the could do, and if I didn't like it they could take it off, but that they couldn't replace it. She basically told me that if they replaced the seat covers, "You won't be happy with it, it won't match the rest of the interior". I am pretty pissed, and not sure what to do now about this. It did have a 90 day warranty and it has been just about 60 now, so it should still be covered.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

freeze916 said:


> Took the car in today for the seats and some other issues. Short story is they aren't fixing it.
> 
> Long story is they attempted to but it looked like garbage. They said they had an leather guy there doing another job, and if I left the car a few hours, he would look at it. I took a loaner, went to lunch and ran a few errands. I went back and the service rep told me it was done, but she hadn't gone out to look at it yet. I went and looked.......Good God. He basically covered the seams with what looked like 3/4 inch electrical tape. It looked awful, and one was already peeling up from siting in the sun. I went back in and asked if that was there solution, or maybe just there to prevent it from splitting further until he fixed it. She said it was all the could do, and if I didn't like it they could take it off, but that they couldn't replace it. She basically told me that if they replaced the seat covers, "You won't be happy with it, it won't match the rest of the interior". I am pretty pissed, and not sure what to do now about this. It did have a 90 day warranty and it has been just about 60 now, so it should still be covered.



Contact the BBB and see how they change their tune.I did with the paint flaking off my door handles that the dealership deemed wear and tear.I filed a complaint and got them fixed a week later.

If you have warranty they must replace your seat covers with direct replacements.If they still have any that is,I've been waiting on a front seat cover for over 2 months now.I was told only the drivers side is still available in blue since Pontiac was axed by GM.........THANK YOU GM!

Edit:Actually call GM directly and see what they say then if they say they won't stand behind your warranty call the BBB or file a complaint online which is what I did.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

As I stated.. ONLY THE OEM 3/36 will warrant this, extended warranties will NOT. BBB will not help.

As far as you not being happy with it? My seats are fine and match well. YOU MAY NOT BE HAPPY with the craftsmanship or the failed attempt to match up?

That line tells me they don't want to do it and are using that excuse to evade something they have the ability to work with you on. 

You can call the GM hot line and state your case however they are NOT obligated to honor an out of warranty issue. 

It's unfortunate the quality of these seats are not up to snuff. 

Good Luck on this issue.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

^ This. GMPP doesn't cover it... only 3/36 origional or GM certified used 12/12 will.


----------



## freeze916 (May 3, 2010)

It's not really that I am upset that they won't replace them. I am upset that they told me they would fix it, and when I went back to pick it up, it looks like they let a 5 year old loose in the back seat with some electrical tape. I'll get some pictures later tonight to show you the level of craftsmanship. It's pathetic that they would release a car to a customer like that. There was also grease all over my windshield and dash from the steering column replacement.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

freeze916 said:


> It's not really that I am upset that they won't replace them. I am upset that they told me they would fix it, and when I went back to pick it up, it looks like they let a 5 year old loose in the back seat with some electrical tape. I'll get some pictures later tonight to show you the level of craftsmanship. It's pathetic that they would release a car to a customer like that. There was also grease all over my windshield and dash from the steering column replacement.


Our HHR SS came back from the dealership with grease fingerprints on everything. Guess they don't teach their guys to clean up antmore.


----------



## goat_by (Jul 12, 2010)

*torn rear seat seams*

i just bought my 06 in july, when looking over the car i had noticed the seams. when i went in to sign the papers i told them i wouldnt sign unless it was fixed. they agreed and told me to come back the following monday. i went back he never showed, so i went to the service department and found out that they use a different guy than used autos use. but of course he was only in on thursdays. so i went back on thursday to have this guy do it. while he was doing the back seats(which turned out good, not factory look but will hold longer than the rest) he found a spot on the top of the drivers seat and fixed it for free. after a couple of weeks it split again, took it back yesterday and must have gotten some other guy because this seam repair is ****ty. all he did was pinch it together and sew it, i could have done a hell of a lot better job than this guy. but what i am mainly getting at is if you do get it fixed make sure the job is done to your liking and is something that will hold, as for the guy with electric tape repair, i'd tell the dealer to get screwed and fix it right or your going to lodge a complaint to the BBB. then see how fast they change their story. don't just take what they are giving, we all paid good money for these cars and want them to look good and f***nuts like the dealers want to jimmy **** us around so they dont have to pay out of pocket for simple repairs.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

goat_by said:


> ......as for the guy with electric tape repair, i'd tell the dealer to get screwed and fix it right or your going to lodge a complaint to the BBB. then see how fast they change their story.


Already answered(twice):



GTO JUDGE said:


> Extended warranties typically do not cover cosmetic items. The GMPP does NOT cover this. Resign yourself to the fact if you want it fixed you will have to anti up


.



GTO JUDGE said:


> As I stated.. ONLY THE OEM 3/36 will warrant this, extended warranties will NOT. BBB will not help.


----------

